# Not a local critter but thought I would share.



## speedimager

Replica Black Rhino


----------



## blhunter3

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Very Nice! Guess I would need a bigger gun for that


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm guessing my O/U 20 guage might have problems with that...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## speedimager

That O/U 20 ga would work great on the oxpecker. But you might put your eye out shooting at a rhino!


----------

